# la dernière fois, le nombre de fois où / que



## LV4-26

Bonjour les amis,

J'ai un doute idiot sur la construction de cette locution.
Doit-on dire
_le nombre de fois que_
ou bien
_le nombre de fois où_

Je sais, je devrais le savoir mais.....__ 
(google les donne à quasi-égalité).
Spontanément, je dirais "où" mais je ne suis pas sûr.


----------



## beri

*où*, pour moi
On dit 
_La fois où je lui ai parlé, elle devait partir_
donc il n'y a pas de raison


----------



## pacou3

Où pour moi aussi


----------



## superromu

je ne trouve pas de règle de grammaire associé à ce problème ! 
si quelqu'un connait la règle, ça serait sympa de la partager.

La remarque de Beri est intéressante.


----------



## pacou3

Je n'ai pas de référence de règle mais une piste possible: où serait utilisé pour une localisation temporelle:
Le moment où 
Le jour où
Les fois où 
Comme pour une localisation géographique...


----------



## LV4-26

Mais avons-nous affaire à une localisation ?
Dans _la/les fois où_, sans doute.
Mais dans _le nombre de fois_ ?


----------



## beri

j'ai demandé à un collègue de boulot et il dit "où" aussi 
"le nombre de fois" est un multiple de "la fois", R2 

ah je vois peut-être où tu veux en venir
ah non, en fait j'allais dire 


> "je pense qu'on peut dire "que" dans
> _le nombre de fois que j'ai vu ce film!_"


mais en fait même là, ça me semble un peu moins correct qu'avec "où"


----------



## LV4-26

Merci à tous. Je peux vous le dire maintenant, il y a (un peu) plus de résultats sur google pour _le nombre de fois qu'/que._ (39000 contre 33000)N'empêche que je vais quand même opter pour _où_...à moins que....J'attends encore un peu.


----------



## pacou3

C'est comme "le nombre de jours où il a fait beau"...


----------



## beri

il faut noter aussi que "que" a un emploi plus souple, il est peut-être parmi ces entrées google parfois utilisé comme pronom relatif


----------



## LV4-26

[C'est ça. La phrase qui me pose problème ressemble à ceci :
_Vu le nombre de fois *où *il avait changé de jambe, il avait dû les attacher comme il faut...tous les trois._
(il s'agit de lacets de chaussures).


----------



## Sev

Moi aussi, c'est immédiatemment "où" qui me vient à l'esprit, mais comme les autres, je cherche toujours pourquoi......



			
				pacou3 said:
			
		

> C'est comme "le nombre de jours où il a fait beau"...


Oui oui mais alors "le nombre de jours qui sont passés", "le nombre de jours qu'il a comptés" etc etc...non je crois qu'il y a qch avec "le nombre de fois", comme l'a dit beri, on ne dit pas "je me souviens la fois qu'il est tombé par terre" mais "la fois où il est tombé".  Alors


----------



## LV4-26

Sev said:
			
		

> Moi aussi, c'est immédiatemment "où" qui me vient à l'esprit, mais comme les autres, je cherche toujours pourquoi......


Il est logique que le mot _fois_ soit suivi de _où_. Le fait de le faire précéder par _le nombre de_ ne doit rien changer.
Je m'explique : _le nombre de fois_ n'exprime pas une localisation mais _fois_ tout seul, oui. Et c'est cela qui compte pour la construction.
Euh...non ?


----------



## pacou3

Ca ne contredit pas ce que je disais: "le nombre de jours qui sont passés" ou "le nombre de jours qu'il a comptés" n'indiquent pas la localisation d'un évenement.



			
				LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Il est logique que le mot _fois_ soit suivi de _où_. Le fait de le faire précéder par _le nombre de_ ne doit rien changer.
> Je m'explique : _le nombre de fois_ n'exprime pas une localisation mais _fois_ tout seul, oui. Et c'est cela qui compte pour la construction.
> Euh...non ?


 
Je suis d'accord


----------



## LV4-26

C'est curieux. S'il s'agissait d'une phrase comme
_Je ne compte plus le nombre de fois où j'ai dû lui sauver la mise_
Je choisirais _où_ sans la moindre hésitation

Mais pour ma phrase, je n'arrive pas à exclure totalement
_Vu le nombre de fois *qu*'il a changé de jambe...._


----------



## Sev

[...]
LV moi je n'hésite pas sur "le nombre de fois *où* il a changé de jambe"...ce qui ne veut pas dire que c'est juste, ni pourquoi...


----------



## superromu

je lui ai dit un nombre de fois qu'il fallait arréter !
je lui ai dit qu'il fallait arréter un nombre de fois !

AMA: il s'agit peut être d'une fausse question, je m'explique:
ca n'a rien à voir avec "le nombre de fois" mais le avec le rapport entre le complement et le verbe.
comme dans l'exemple précédent.


----------



## LV4-26

[...]
Et alors pour revenir au sujet :
_La troisième fois qu'il est venu, il m'a apporté des chocolats._

C'est correct ça, non ? 
Ou délirè-je ?


----------



## alain larochelle

Dans la mesure où *où* remplace *quand*, il n'y a pas de problème. Y a problème lorsque j'essaie de circonscrire le très-polymorphe *que*. Dans le français d'un univers parallèle on dirait: la personne qui j'aime, l'objet quoi je convoite, etc.

-ébauche: où= où + quand; que= qui + quoi. Evidemment y  d'autres pronoms, conjonctions, adverbes...


----------



## Cath.S.

[...]
Pour en revenir à la question de base, "le nombre de fois que" - et parfois même "la fois que" - s'entend souvent mais c'est une tournure populaire, à réserver à l'oral donc si l'on vise un niveau de langue moins débraillé.


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> [...]
> Pour en revenir à la question de base, "le nombre de fois que" - et parfois même "la fois que" - s'entend souvent mais c'est une tournure populaire, à réserver à l'oral donc si l'on vise un niveau de langue moins débraillé.


Pareil pour
_la troisième fois qu'il est venu_ ?
On écrit _la troisième fois où ?_


----------



## Cath.S.

Je pense, du moins je pensais... tu as l'art de me faire douter, Jean-Michel !

C'est la dernière fois *que *je te réponds !
La fois* où* je l'ai vu, il était en pleine forme.
La dernière fois *que* je l'ai vu, il se posait des questions d'usage à rendre fou les plus sages !
Si tu savais le nombre de fois *où *je me suis trompée !


----------



## Aliceve

Je viens de rechercher l'expression dans le *dictionnaire en ligne de l'académie française* et n'ai trouvé que l'entrée fois dans laquelle *"chaque fois que" apparaît mais pas "fois où" ni rien de plus pertinent en ce qui nous concerne*. Personnellement cela me conduit à préférer "le nombre de fois que", que je trouve quoiqu'il en soit plus logique que "les fois où" car je ne comprends absolument pas pourquoi vous considérez "fois" comme une indication géographique. Je la considérerais éventuellement comme une indication temporelle (ce qui donnerait "la fois quand" qui n'apparaît pas non plus dans l'article du dictionnaire de l'académie française, j'ai vérifié tellement cette expression me fait douter) mais pas du tout de lieu. Pouvez-vous m'éclairer sur ce point s'il vous plaît ?

Je vous copie ici la première partie de l'article du dictionnaire de l'académie française (celle qui nous intéresse ici je pense) et le lien vers la page entière :


> FOIS n. f. Xe siècle, feiz. Issu du latin vices, nominatif et accusatif pluriels de la forme inusitée *vix, « tour, succession, alternance ».
> I. Moment où une action, un fait se produit ou se répète. 1. Joint à un adjectif indiquant le nombre des occurrences, leur fréquence, leur ordre, etc. Cela m'est arrivé une fois, une seule fois. Nous nous sommes rencontrés deux ou trois fois. Une fois par semaine. Une fois l'an. [...]


lien :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/academie9/fois/1


----------

